# Myford S7 saddle wheel



## Steamingandy (Dec 13, 2021)

I have arthritis in my hands and the hand wheel on the saddle of the Myford is quite small, so my quick solution £16 on eBay makes life more comfortable, and the handle folds in, just need to make a sleeve (2nd picture)
12mm Bore 120mm Dia Hand Wheel Black for Milling Machine 702105224106 | eBay


----------



## Bushranger (Dec 13, 2021)

Nice mod.  Might try something similar on the Hercus I use.  The cross slide handle is a real pain.


----------

